# is black market out of business?



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Like the title says. Can't order anything from there site, no return calls or emails?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't know. Maybe just off the grid a little? (Out riding/traveling?)

This guy just got a new Black Market:
24" and 26" DJ/Urban bikes go here. - BMXmuseum.com Forums


----------



## D_Man (Jan 7, 2004)

That's me. Just got one on Friday. I will say Carter stopped returning emails the week before it came, but before I could get too irritated, the frame showed up.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

cool thanks


----------



## Ctverceluz (12 mo ago)

Streetdoctor said:


> Like the title says. Can't order anything from there site, no return calls or emails?


So, fast forward to 2022. Did we get answer to this? Their website is still up but couldn’t get a hold of anyone to answer some questions. Interested in buying something from their site but not sure if they’re still filling orders?


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

They are definitely out of business. I guess they keep paying the yearly fees for the website in hope of something though...?


----------

